# Portage Lakes Boating Rules



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, I'm confused as hell and I know I'm not the only one. 

Can anyone tell me what the rules are for the ski/speed areas? I know that there are 2, 1 in turkeyfoot and 1 in East. I've always just idled around them because of not being sure on the rules.

1. Can you speed through there in a boat during certain times?
2. Can you idle through the speed/ski zone anytime at all?

Thanks!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Im not sure either, just stay out of them and idle to wherever i'm going


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

as far as i know,

speed time = speeding around in circles (you cannot ski at this time and apparently cannot idle thru speed zones)

ski time = skiing around in circles (yeh fun.) (you cannot speed in lanes w/o pulling someone around)

sail time = sail boats only in the speed lanes

these times are all posted on billboard... but yeah i re-read the thing @ 5 times each time i'm out... and isnt there some holiday times as well? 

they should dedicate some fishing times in there as well.... yeah, thatll happen


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Monday -- Saturday 
9:00 am -- 12:00 noon Skiing 
12:00 noon -- 5:00 pm Speeding 
5:00 pm -- 6:30 pm Skiing 
6:30 pm -- 8:00 pm Speeding 
Sunday and Holidays 
9:00 am -- 10:00 am Skiing 
10:00 am -- 2:00 pm Sailing 
2:00 pm -- 5:00 pm Speeding 
5:00 pm -- 6:30 pm Skiing 
6:30 pm -- 8:00 pm Speeding


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, that clears it up for me!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Those 2 big circles are a nuisance. IMO they are too small and dangerous for a 500HP MAX. limit. Watched them pull a speedboat with a 350 chevy motor on it out of there years ago.


----------

